# Georgian Window Board Replacement



## rurtbeynolds (Aug 22, 2013)

Hi guys, first post - be nice!

I've just ripped out a completely rotten georgian window board, took measurements and ordered a Pine replacement.

I'm wondering what would be the best route to install the new one? The bed is patchy uneven mortar/concrete with big gaps where wooden blocks were I guess to help seat the original board, so I'm wondering if it would be best to fill these voids with something?

Have a look at the pics...

Any other general advice would be highly appreciated!

thanks


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

The wood you ordered, I hope it was pressure treated. It appears to be getting quite wet there. I think with what you have there I would float it out with concrete before putting wood over it.


----------



## rurtbeynolds (Aug 22, 2013)

Steve Neul said:


> The wood you ordered, I hope it was pressure treated. It appears to be getting quite wet there. I think with what you have there I would float it out with concrete before putting wood over it.


It's not pressure treated but you're right it is quite wet there. I was thinking of coating the wood with a preservative before installation.


Do you think a dry mix of cement would do the trick?


Cheers mate!


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

rurtbeynolds said:


> It's not pressure treated but you're right it is quite wet there. I was thinking of coating the wood with a preservative before installation.
> 
> 
> Do you think a dry mix of cement would do the trick?
> ...


 You might mask off the face of the wood and use roof coating tar on the back side but anything that you could do to seal the back side would help it not rot out too fast. 

No bigger than the area is I would just use bagged ready mix cement.


----------

